# The 2013/14 Lift ticket, ski voucher, BOGO, and coupon trading thread



## BenedictGomez (Dec 8, 2013)

Many AZ'ers have vouchers, lift tickets, BOGOs, etc. that they either cant  or dont use, and it made me realize that many people (myself included) come  into possession during the course of the season of *valuable stuff that they know they probably wont use.*

So it made me think, what if there was a stickied thread for swapping  BOGOs, Lift Tickets, Coupons, Lift Vouchers, etc.?   Sort of like how  kids trade baseball cards at a table, what if we each posted the  tickets we had but couldnt use, or likely wouldnt use, or perhaps simply  we'd PREFER to trade some deals we're in possession of FOR other deals?  

*EXAMPLE: * A NJ resident acquired a few Jiminy Peak BOGOs that he/she almost certainly  wont use.  But what if someone here who lives in MA had a few  Gore or Hunter BOGOs or lift tickets that likewise, they are almost certain they wont use?  Match made.  Given how many people claim they have  "too many" vouchers for XYZ or tickets/vouchers for places they wont get  to, I think it could work.

I envision short posts that are something like this:

*I have:* 2 non-holiday BOGOs for Hunter, 2 M-F lift tickets for Killington, and 1 unrestricted lift ticket for Camelback.
*Will trade for: * Similar deals to Jay Peak, Cannon, Gunstock, or Pat's Peak.

This will just be a ticket swap thread, so it shouldn't get cluttered with  tons of posts like the "Skiing on the Cheap" thread does. *Please make sure to list ALL restrictions for what you're offering (e.g. no holiday's, M-F only, S-F only, expires January 31, 2014, valid 03/01/14 to close, etc.)and make sure your offer is in fact transferable.*  Other than posting what you have to offer in a trade, the bulk of the communication should take place in the form or PM (we dont need to see 8 posts negotiating a trade in progress).  Please edit your post with "GONE" if an item has been traded and no longer available.  Thanks, and happy skiing this winter.


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 8, 2013)

I have and can get anytime 2 for 1 Gore book valid Thursdays non holiday. Would be willing to trade one for Jiminy Peak offers for the times I don't want to drive to North Creek. If not I would be more than willing to split with AZoners when I do use the offer at Gore.


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 21, 2013)

Well this thread doesn't seem to be getting much action.

Anyway, I've got some Sunday River tickets to trade if anybody is interested. Looking for Mt Snow, Stratton and Bridger, MT (hey ya never know). PM me if interested. Thanks.

Also forgot to mention the tickets are blacked out for holidays, including Presidents week.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 21, 2013)

jaytrem said:


> Well this thread doesn't seem to be getting much action.



I envisioned that it would pick up steam post Christmas given so many dont even start their season until then.  Plus I think post Presidents week when people realize what they have (or dont have) for the rest of the season.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't expect much feedback here, but I have a one day pass to any of Vail Resorts (Vail, Breckenridge, Beaver Creek, Keystone, Heavenly, Canyons, Kirkwood, Northstar), no restrictions or blackout dates

Would like a pass for Taos, Telluride or any of the aspen resorts


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 21, 2013)

I have some 2 fer 1's for night skiing at Gunstock 
Will trade 2 of them for some thing or single one for a 2fer for another ski area or as they used to say in the Yankee magazine - what have you

Also have 3 
[h=3]2013-2014 Mount Sunapee Flex Cards[/h]Will trade them for what have you

May have some other stuff to get rid of as well after I figure out my year.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 21, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> I don't expect much feedback here, but I have a one day pass to any of Vail Resorts (Vail, Breckenridge, Beaver Creek, Keystone, Heavenly, Canyons, Kirkwood, Northstar), no restrictions or blackout dates
> 
> Would like a pass for Taos, Telluride or any of the aspen resorts


  I do have 2 for taos but will be using them looking for 3 more. I would love a Breck one but have nothing to offer you.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 21, 2013)

Nick make this thread sticky please


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 22, 2013)

Good idea.  As long as folks aren't selling them, it should be fine.


----------



## Abominable (Dec 23, 2013)

I just made a separate post here: Almost Free Lift Tickets for Mountain Snow on Christmas

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...e-Lift-Tickets-for-Mountain-Snow-on-Christmas

PM me for details.  Just looking to give them to anyone who might be able to use them.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 29, 2013)

UPDATED WITH NEW INVENTORY:


*I have:* 

*Belleayre* - Four - Sunday through Friday lift ticket vouchers, valid 03/09/14 to close
*Smuggler's Notch* - Five - BOGOs - valid all 7 days, not valid Holidays
*Sugarbush* - Two -  Monday through Friday lift tickets vouchers, not valid Holidays
*Whaleback* - Two - Unrestricted lift tickets (i.e. good all days including holidays)



*Will trade for: * Similar lift tickets as the above to Jay Peak, Gore, Whiteface, Hunter, or Windham


----------



## skimagic (Dec 29, 2013)

Have
One ticket to Sunapee,  Sun-Fri,  no holidays

Looking for:  anything in So VT, Gunstock, WaWa, Crotched.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 30, 2013)

skimagic said:


> Have
> One ticket to Sunapee,  Sun-Fri,  no holidays
> 
> Looking for:  anything in So VT, Gunstock, WaWa, Crotched.



Sent you a private message


----------



## Abominable (Jan 2, 2014)

Can we get this stickied?

I have two tickets for Mt. Sunapee, valid any day except MLK weekend and Pres. weekend.

Will trade for anything from Catskills, Berkshires, S. VT.  Can add / subtract cash to compensate value difference.

Tickets are 'hard' vouchers and will be snail mailed to you.


----------



## Abominable (Jan 6, 2014)

Bumpin' it back up.  PM me if you need a Sunapee voucher!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 7, 2014)

Anyone looking for a western deal should check here skifreedeals.com

Basically if you buy 10 gallons of gas from shell you get a BOGO

Included resorts: copper, crested butte, Loveland, monarch, and Taos.

There are more but these are the bigger ones

There are blackout dates so make sure you check those first


----------



## jimk (Jan 8, 2014)

I have two for Sugarbush.  Looking to trade for two to Hunter or maybe one Hunter and one Gore.  Send PM for details.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 8, 2014)

Thought I'd throw this on here instead of its own thread.Thursday 1-8-14 50th anniversary tickets at Mt Ellen will be the original price of $6.50.


----------



## soposkier (Jan 12, 2014)

Have a 2 for 1 for Gore.  Not valid 1/18-1/20 and 2/14-2/23.

Looking for anything New England


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2014)

soposkier said:


> *Have a 2 for 1 for Gore.*  Not valid 1/18-1/20 and 2/14-2/23.
> *
> Looking for anything New England*




Trade you a Smuggler's Notch BOGO for the Gore BOGO?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 5, 2014)

Well, at least one trade has now been successfully effected by this thread, so I'm calling it a success!


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 5, 2014)

I have some Wildcat/Attitash/Crotched 2 fer 1's if anyone wants them


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 5, 2014)

I have some kids vouchers for various places.  I will check what I have tomorrow and post it up.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 5, 2014)

If I win tickets on a zone then I might have some thing for trade.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 5, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Well, at least one trade has now been successfully effected by this thread, so I'm calling it a success!



Unless it ends up like a drug deal gone bad :O


----------



## gladerider (Feb 6, 2014)

In

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimk (Feb 6, 2014)

jimk said:


> I have two for Sugarbush.  Looking to trade for two weekdays to Hunter or maybe one Hunter and one Gore weekdays.  Send PM for details.



I should clarify what I have:  Sugarbush - Two - Monday through Friday lift tickets vouchers, not valid Holidays


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 6, 2014)

Have: 1 Saddleback voucher no blackout days.      Want: VT/NH voucher.    PM me if we are a match

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 11, 2014)

2 Attitash/Wildcat vouchers. No restrictions. Looking for Magic vouchers.


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 12, 2014)

I have an Irving BOGO that I would trade for a Wachusett BOGO (weekday is fine.)


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 24, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Have: 1 Saddleback voucher no blackout days.      Want: VT/NH voucher.    PM me if we are a match
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app



Bump----given that Saddleback is a long way for everyone perhaps it makes sense to work out a 3-way trade?
PM with me any/all offers.


----------



## elks (Feb 24, 2014)

I have a M-F Sundown, CT lift voucher and possibly a Smuggler's Notch unrestricted ticket I'd be willing to part with for a Nashoba Valley or another nearby area that the young kids will enjoy.  Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 24, 2014)

2 Sunday River vouchers. No blackouts. Not sure I will make it up there this year. Not looking for any mountain in particular but let me know if your interested in a trade


----------



## spiderpig (Feb 25, 2014)

Bought three Magic tickets at the beginning of the season, but will likely end up using two at most for the one time I go there with a companion. Open to a lot for trade - CT, Eastern NY, Southern VT, Western MA.

ETA: These have been claimed. A successful trade with Abominable! My dad might have two extra Catamount tickets which I would only trade for Southern VT. (Sorry, no Saddleback!)


----------



## Abominable (Feb 25, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Bump----given that Saddleback is a long way for everyone perhaps it makes sense to work out a 3-way trade?
> PM with me any/all offers.



I have a Sunapee Voucher for xwhaler.  I can't use the Saddleback.  So if anyone has a Catskills / Berkshires / S VT voucher and wants a Saddleback we could try to figure that one out.

Edit - got my xwhaler and soxfan mixed up.  Regardless, xw, will pm you.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 25, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I don't expect much feedback here, but I have a one day pass to any of Vail Resorts (Vail, Breckenridge, Beaver Creek, Keystone, Heavenly, Canyons, Kirkwood, Northstar), no restrictions or blackout dates



Doesn't look like this is going to be used this season. If anyone wants it, consider it yours


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 25, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Doesn't look like this is going to be used this season. If anyone wants it, consider it yours



Huck_It_Baby is leaving for Vail this weekend I'll have him reach out to you!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 26, 2014)

Bump: Have: 1 Saddleback no blackout days voucher
Want: Anything Cats/Berks/SVT (changing up my want list to hopefully help Abominable get some free skiing in!)


----------



## JFP (Mar 4, 2014)

I have Smuggs, looking for Sunapee (maybe too short notice- looking for this weekend!!).


----------



## JFP (Mar 4, 2014)

Also have BOGOs from Mobil ski for free.. most are Sun through Thurs;
http://www.skiridefree.com/gas_ski_mtn


----------



## elks (Mar 4, 2014)

1 M-F Sundown, CT lift voucher
1 Smuggler's Notch  unrestricted voucher
1 Whaleback unrestricted voucher
2 King Pine unrestricted vouchers

Will entertaining any swaps for resorts within 2 hours of Boston.  The closer the better.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 5, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Bump: Have: 1 Saddleback no blackout days voucher
> Want: Anything Cats/Berks/SVT (changing up my want list to hopefully help Abominable get some free skiing in!)



I have one Cannon and 2 Magic tix. I will not be making it back to either unfortunately. I could use a Saddleback...


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 5, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I have one Cannon and 2 Magic tix. I will not be making it back to either unfortunately. I could use a Saddleback...



PM'ed you.


----------



## jimk (Mar 5, 2014)

I found a home for my Sugarbush vouchers.  Gave them to a fellow Virginian heading north soon.  Better to give out than fade away in my drawer.:wink:


----------



## boofenstien (Mar 5, 2014)

I have two Sundown M-F Passes, looking for one of anything? preferably NH/MA/VT.


----------



## spiderpig (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't think I'm going to make it back to Hunter this year, and I have an unused ticket on my Big Lift Card. I would be willing to part with it for less than what I paid, or I could use another ticket to Mohawk or Catamount, where I'm planning to ski next weekend. I also have two Camelback tickets, but I might just try to unload those in the parking lot when I go back there.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 5, 2014)

spiderpig said:


> I don't think I'm going to make it back to Hunter this year, and I have an unused ticket on my Big Lift Card. I would be willing to part with it for less than what I paid, or I could use another ticket to Mohawk or Catamount, where I'm planning to ski next weekend. I also have two Camelback tickets, but I might just try to unload those in the parking lot when I go back there.



On a side note to selling tickets in the parking lot. While I was at Copper an old lady got busted for selling tickets in the actual lift line. She was in the line queue just standing there not moving while people passed by. What an idiot...


----------



## spiderpig (Mar 5, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> On a side note to selling tickets in the parking lot. While I was at Copper an old lady got busted for selling tickets in the actual lift line. She was in the line queue just standing there not moving while people passed by. What an idiot...



Yes, and Camelback seems like one of the worst places to do that based on my experience with their attitude, but I didn't specifically say I would be selling.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 5, 2014)

spiderpig said:


> I don't think I'm going to make it back to Hunter this year, and I have an unused ticket on my Big Lift Card. I would be willing to part with it for less than what I paid, or I could use another ticket to Mohawk or Catamount, where I'm planning to ski next weekend. I also have two Camelback tickets, but I might just try to unload those in the parking lot when I go back there.


Well if you dont trade you can get discount tickets for Catamount 40$ good on weekends from Potterbrothers ski and sniwbosrding shops.


----------



## dmw (Mar 5, 2014)

I've got a Black NH anytime voucher I may not have a chance to use. I'd trade it for almost anything, maybe even good karma. I'd like to make it there but not sure it's in the cards.


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 5, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> On a side note to selling tickets in the parking lot. While I was at Copper an old lady got busted for selling tickets in the actual lift line. She was in the line queue just standing there not moving while people passed by. What an idiot...


You go OLDER lady. Did you see what happened to the lasy in the line selling tickets? Was is mountain workers that stoped her or actual cops?


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 6, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> You go OLDER lady. Did you see what happened to the lasy in the line selling tickets? Was is mountain workers that stoped her or actual cops?



A mountain worker took her away and I am assuming to a brightly lit room to interrogate her. The lady selling the tix had to be almost 70 or at least she had as many miles on her as a 70 year old.


----------



## arik (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a ski & Ride free BOGO voucher that is valid (I already got 3 stickers for 3 gas station fill ups). It would be good at Berkshire east on a weekday but I won't be able to use it due to my work schedule.

PM me if you want it and I will mail it to you no charge.


----------



## Tin (Mar 8, 2014)

Anyone want some free Whaleback passes? We won't have time to get there.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 9, 2014)

I have an extra Irving BOGO, free to the first PM. http://theirving.com/ski


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 9, 2014)

I got an offer I couldn't refuse this morning. One of my ski buddies from our club has a load of VT. Passes & won't be able to use them all. He wants to do a northern VT. tour this week & offered me free tickets if I go along. I was planning on heading up to central VT. early tomorrow morning anyway so who am I to say no. I'll ski K tomorrow with my pass then he's talking Stowe, Smuggs, Jay & Burke Tues.-Fri. He won't be up until tomorrow evening. Believe it or not I've never skied Burke. Such a deal.:grin:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 10, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I got an offer I couldn't refuse this morning. One of my ski buddies from our club has a load of VT. Passes & won't be able to use them all. He wants to do a northern VT. tour this week & offered me free tickets if I go along. I was planning on heading up to central VT. early tomorrow morning anyway so who am I to say no. I'll ski K tomorrow with my pass then he's talking Stowe, Smuggs, Jay & Burke Tues.-Fri. He won't be up until tomorrow evening. Believe it or not I've never skied Burke. Such a deal.:grin:



Are you offering something up or just bragging?


----------



## tomcat (Mar 10, 2014)

I have the remainder of my Fox 44 card.  It has Cannon, Middlebury, Titus, and Suicide six on it, no more black outs.  Anyone want to trade for a Sunday River or Sugarloaf?  I'll even throw in 3 Irving receipts and the form for the Irving BOGO for the Loaf or SR.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 10, 2014)

I know it's illegal to sell tickets in the parking lot in a lot of states (like "mine", NH), but is it illegal to give away a pass? I had a free Bretton Woods ticket I couldn't use last year (since my pass is good there) and I would have happily given it away had I not forgotten it was still sitting in my glove box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 10, 2014)

LasersInTheTaiga said:


> I know it's illegal to sell tickets in the parking lot in a lot of states (like "mine", NH), but is it illegal to give away a pass? I had a free Bretton Woods ticket I couldn't use last year (since my pass is good there) and I would have happily given it away had I not forgotten it was still sitting in my glove box.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I would say in most cases no. Unless it says otherwise.


----------



## spiderpig (Mar 13, 2014)

Still looking to unload either a Shawnee (PA) or Hunter ticket. Also have a Pico Groupon that I can't use, but the money doesn't expire, so it's not as urgent.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 15, 2014)

57stevey said:


> I have an extra Irving BOGO, free to the first PM. http://theirving.com/ski



I have two of these now up for grabs. No recip needed.


----------



## billski (Mar 17, 2014)

Two Magic vouchers.  I am going to eat them, so you might as well take them for free.  PM me.


----------



## billski (Mar 17, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I would say in most cases no. Unless it says otherwise.


  Agree' It's ok to give them as a gift.


----------



## Powda (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a couple cheap lift tickets to Gore and a free buy one get one free coupon.


----------



## jfrenchu (Mar 18, 2014)

going to gore this w/e.I'd like to buy those if we can arrange it.live in nj


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 18, 2014)

I have a few (5 or 6) 2fer1's for Wildcat/Attitash/Crotched if anyone wants them. PM me and I can get them to you if you want them.


----------



## mccleaks (Mar 18, 2014)

I have an any day Mt Snow voucher. Probably wont make it back there. Open to any offers for trades. NH mountains are easiest for me. Also still have trips planned to Killington and Sugarloaf. PM offers to me. Thanks


----------



## moresnow (Mar 18, 2014)

It looks like another swing to Vt is out of the cards for me. Got 2 MGR passes. Would love to trade for some Hunter passes.


----------



## billski (Mar 18, 2014)

billski said:


> Two Magic vouchers.  I am going to eat them, so you might as well take them for free.  PM me.


Gone.  (No surprise!)


----------



## HD333 (Mar 19, 2014)

A buddy has 3 Okemo vouchers he is looking to get rid of. If any interest PM me with what you got.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 22, 2014)

Last call, three BOGO's available, free to PM's. http://theirving.com/ski 
*
Ski Sunday through Friday at:*

Black Mountain, ME
Black Mountain, NH
Burke Mountain , VT
Catamount, NY
Jay Peak, VT
King Pine, NH
Lost Valley, ME
Dartmouth Skiway, NH
Middlebury, VT
Snow Bowl, ME
Mt. Abram, ME
Pats Peak, NH
Ragged Mountain, NH
Shawnee Peak, ME
Saddleback, ME

*Ski Monday through Friday at:*

Bolton Valley, VT
Ski Bradford, MA
McIntyre Ski Area, NH
Mohawk Mountain, CT
Nashoba Valley, MA
Mad River Glen, VT
Mount Southington, CT
Okemo, VT
Smugglers Notch, VT


----------



## Abubob (Mar 23, 2014)

I bought too many half price tickets to Dartmouth Skiway. I have one left.

Please PM me if you are interested. Thank you.


----------



## billski (Mar 24, 2014)

Willing to trade a Jay Peak or MRG for something interesting...


----------



## Abubob (Mar 25, 2014)

Abubob said:


> I bought too many half price tickets to Dartmouth Skiway. I have one left.
> 
> Please PM me if you are interested. Thank you.



I hate to see this ticket go to waste. Dartmouth Skiway is a sweet little area and I can't make it back out before they close this Saturday March 29. I didn't post a TR but conditions this past weekend were phenomenal.

So make me an offer.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 26, 2014)

I have two vouchers / passes to Elk and am not gonna get there.  Message me if you'd like them.  Could probably overnight them today so you could ski either Friday or Saturday.


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi guys and girls. Trying to help a female friend of mine. She has a lift ticket deal that she is currently stuck with. Its 3 Lift tickets in one deal. You get "1 Sugarbush Lift (5days M-f), 1 Gore lift (7 days), 1 Windham lift (7days)all for $25. That's 3 lift tickets till end of season for $25 total. She has 4 groups of them. If anyone would like to go cheap to those 3 moutains (sugarbush,windham,gore) please give a shout. IF you help her out my friend Shanna would give you a big hug. She can email you them or you can pick up if in NY area from her. Send a PM if any questions thanks.. Can talk on phone as well.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 27, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> Hi guys and girls. Trying to help a female friend of mine. She has a lift ticket deal that she is currently stuck with. Its 3 Lift tickets in one deal. *You get "1 Sugarbush Lift (5days M-f), 1 Gore lift (7 days), 1 Windham lift (7days)all for $25. That's 3 lift tickets till end of season for $25 total. *She has 4 groups of them. If anyone would like to go cheap to those 3 moutains (sugarbush,windham,gore) please give a shout. IF you help her out my friend Shanna would give you a big hug. She can email you them or you can pick up if in NY area from her. Send a PM if any questions thanks.. Can talk on phone as well.



And she'll make a small profit given that's more than the Warren Miller movie ticket cost her.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 27, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> IF you help her out my friend Shanna would give you a big hug.



Pictures of Shanna required.


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 27, 2014)

I try to post the picture from our killy trip but it doesn't allow me. I click to upload and browse and select it. then click upload files and nothing happens. Any help?? I am serious about helping her out with the 3 lift deal for anyone. I am dragging her almost kicking and screaming next weekend so she dosent lose(not use) her VT passes. as to profit in a dream maybe they cost 23 with fees (I have her movie recite) not including gas to get for her. If she went far she is losing decent money.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 28, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> Hi guys and girls. Trying to help a female friend of mine. She has a lift ticket deal that she is currently stuck with. Its 3 Lift tickets in one deal. You get "1 Sugarbush Lift (5days M-f), 1 Gore lift (7 days), 1 Windham lift (7days)all for $25. That's 3 lift tickets till end of season for $25 total. She has 4 groups of them. If anyone would like to go cheap to those 3 moutains (sugarbush,windham,gore) please give a shout. IF you help her out my friend Shanna would give you a big hug. She can email you them or you can pick up if in NY area from her. Send a PM if any questions thanks.. Can talk on phone as well.



That's pretty steep for a hug


----------



## billski (Mar 28, 2014)

If any frequent poster (over 300 lifetime AZ posts by my definition) is interested in Mad River or Jay Peak, please send me a PM.


----------



## moresnow (Mar 28, 2014)

moresnow said:


> It looks like another swing to Vt is out of the cards for me. Got 2 MGR passes. Would love to trade for some Hunter passes.



Who wants these? 2 MRG passes. I can't use them and it would kill me to see them go to waste. I'm going to invoke the Billski rule. Gotta have more posts than me. 

PM me. I'll get them in the mail today.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 28, 2014)

billski said:


> If any frequent poster (over 300 lifetime AZ posts by my definition) is interested in Mad River or Jay Peak, please send me a PM.





moresnow said:


> Who wants these? 2 MRG passes. I can't use them and it would kill me to see them go to waste. I'm going to invoke the Billski rule. Gotta have more posts than me.
> 
> PM me. I'll get them in the mail today.



Thanks again Bill! It's great that you guys are offering these up for people here.


----------



## billski (Mar 28, 2014)

billski said:


> If any frequent poster (over 300 lifetime AZ posts by my definition) is interested in Mad River or Jay Peak, please send me a PM.



Both are gone.  I appreciate the regular contributors here.


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 31, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> Hi guys and girls. Trying to help a female friend of mine. She has a lift ticket deal that she is currently stuck with. Its 3 Lift tickets in one deal. You get "1 Sugarbush Lift (5days M-f), 1 Gore lift (7 days), 1 Windham lift (7days)all for $25. That's 3 lift tickets till end of season for $25 total. She has 4 groups of them. If anyone would like to go cheap to those 3 moutains (sugarbush,windham,gore) please give a shout. IF you help her out my friend Shanna would give you a big hug. She can email you them or you can pick up if in NY area from her. Send a PM if any questions thanks.. Can talk on phone as well.


 HAVE only 2 Left now... If anyone would like to enjoy spring skiing/boarding on the cheap. $25 Gets you 3 lift tickets. Sugarbush, Gore, Windham. Winter is still here. Can do both together for $40. That's up to 6 lift tickets for $40 total.


----------



## moresnow (Mar 31, 2014)

moresnow said:


> Who wants these? 2 MRG passes. I can't use them and it would kill me to see them go to waste. I'm going to invoke the Billski rule. Gotta have more posts than me.
> 
> PM me. I'll get them in the mail today.



Anybody?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 31, 2014)

moresnow said:


> Anybody?



If I knew they'd be open next weekend, I'd jump on it.  But right now they're saying this weekend (i.e. April 4/5) might be the end.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 1, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> If I knew they'd be open next weekend, I'd jump on it.  But right now they're saying this weekend (i.e. April 4/5) might be the end.



*"The big question on every one's mind is how long will MRG stay open?* That's  a tough question to answer but here is what we are thinking. Clearly we  will make it through the April 5-6 weekend. After that we will look at  the weather situation and skier traffic.  *We may keep it going  throughout the midweek period if things are favorable. If not we may  shut down for the midweek and re-open for the following weekend. *After  that we'll take another look at it and see if we can keep things  rolling. Rest assured we are hardcore here at MRG and we want to keep  skiing as long as anyone. However we must temper our enthusiasm with the  Co-op's economic realities. Sorry to be indecisive but as the old-time  Vermonters always say; "It's hard tellin' not knowin'"!"


----------



## Powda (Apr 1, 2014)

I have two Gore vouchers good any day of the week until the end of season. $30 apiece


----------



## moresnow (Apr 1, 2014)

moresnow said:


> Who wants these? 2 MRG passes. I can't use them and it would kill me to see them go to waste. I'm going to invoke the Billski rule. Gotta have more posts than me.
> 
> PM me. I'll get them in the mail today.



Gone.


----------



## Powda (Apr 1, 2014)

I can't use the last lift ticket on my Windham triple play card. They'll be open this weekend. If anyone wants it let me know. Free with the mentality that you'll pay it forward to somebody else next season.


----------



## snowngr (Apr 4, 2014)

2 Free Pico Direct to Lift Vouchers for their last day. In S. NH near I-93 and Mass Border. Can be picked up very late tonight or early tomorrow morning.


----------



## gladerider (Apr 7, 2014)

2 free tix to Smuggs to whoever replies first. 

These are the tix I won weeks ago. My repeated attempts to go up have all failed. The last one being this past weekend. 
So, hoping someone puts these to good use.
I will send them tomorrow first thing in mail. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 7, 2014)

gladerider said:


> *2 free tix to Smuggs to whoever replies first. *
> 
> These are the tix I won weeks ago. My repeated attempts to go up have all failed. The last one being this past weekend.
> So, hoping someone puts these to good use.
> *I will send them tomorrow first thing in mail. *




  Me, me, me, me, me!!!    I'm leaving for Smuggs on Friday and will be there Saturday and Sunday (at least)


----------



## gladerider (Apr 7, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Me, me, me, me, me!!!    I'm leaving for Smuggs on Friday and will be there Saturday and Sunday (at least)




BG PM me your address and I will put it in the mail tomorrow.  
Don't forget to thank Nick 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 7, 2014)

gladerider said:


> BG PM me your address and I will put it in the mail tomorrow.
> Don't forget to thank Nick
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



Sweet!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 7, 2014)

And to keep this good karma going, I have a few Sunday to Friday tickets to Belleayre that I'm not going to be able to use since I'll be in Vermont for a week.  

FREE to someone who can spring ski in the catskills this weekend.  Will drop them at the post office tomorrow morning if there's a taker.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 7, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> And to keep this good karma going, I have a few Sunday to Friday tickets to Belleayre that I'm not going to be able to use since I'll be in Vermont for a week.
> 
> FREE to someone who can spring ski in the catskills this weekend.  Will drop them at the post office tomorrow morning if there's a taker.


 If no one eants them by tomorrow i give them to my cousin he loves Bell.


----------



## Edd (Apr 7, 2014)

I've got a Mt Snow ticket I won't be able to use. Don't even know if they're open but if anyone wants it I'll send it. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a Geigerrig Passport book that I used Killington, Pico, Brian Head and Eagle Point.  Most of the tickets are only good M-F.  Potentially useful remaining tickets are Bretton Woods, Snowbasin, Canyons 2 for 1 and maybe a few others (google it).  Unfortuntaly the book needs to stay in one piece to be valid, so I can only send it to one person.  If anybody wants it let me know, it's a freebie.


----------



## snowngr (Apr 8, 2014)

JayTrem I'm going up for $17.76 patriot's day at Bretton Woods. I'd be pleased to use it if it's unclaimed. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 9, 2014)

snowngr said:


> JayTrem I'm going up for $17.76 patriot's day at Bretton Woods. I'd be pleased to use it if it's unclaimed. Thanks in advance!



All yours, PM me your address and I'll mail it tomorrow.


----------



## mccleaks (Apr 9, 2014)

Got a Mt Snow voucher up for grabs. Paid 55 for it much earlier in the season. Obviously it isnt worth that at this point. Make any offer. I'll be at sugarloaf this weekend where I have a pass. So I am running out of days to use vouchers.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 9, 2014)

No catskills skiers here?   Belleayre will be open this weekend and probably next weekend.  2 free Sunday tickets if you promise you're actually going to use them.


----------

